
100 Solutions to Climate Change [Ranked] - GlobalOwls
https://globalowls.com/100-solutions-climate-change/
======
GlobalOwls
The scientists at Drawdown has measured 100 solutions and modeled them to
determine its carbon impact through the year 2050, the total and net cost to
society, and the total lifetime savings (or cost).

